# Coimbra University Hospital



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I have just been released from HUC where I received the most amazing care and treatment involving major surgery. The nursing staff combined the utmost professionalism with a total caring attitude, a combination all too rare in the NHS today. I literally put my life in their hands and they were all fantastic. Some things may be done differently from in the UK but the standard of cleanliness and hygiene was second to none, e.g. uniforms never leave the hospital and are laundered in the hospital facilities.

I have no hesitation in recommending the hospital and its staff and facilities.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome home Maggy and great to see you back here.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great to see you are OK Maggie 

One 12 day stay and one 5 day stay in the hospital at Santarem left me with the same feeling Maggie. Absolutely spotless!!!!

Climbers too is a regular haunt as I visit the renal transplant unit.


----------

